# Brittle Star Fish



## sarahjane (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey I Have Just Bourght A Brittle Star Fish We Have Had It About A Week And It Has Been Fine So Far. Its Body Is About 1 Inch In Dimeter And Its Arms About 3 Inches Long. We Are Unsure Of How Old It Is. Last Night Out Of The Small Holes On The Side Of Its Body A Fungus Like Substance Started To Appear Over The Past 10 Hours This Has Started To Grow. The Brittle Star Is Still Alive And Moving But Does Any One Have Any Idea What This Could Be. Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

do you have pics? or a better explanation as to what this "fungus" looks like? What color it is?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

can you get us a picture?


----------



## sarahjane (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry cant get pictures. it is brown about 1cm long looks slightly like a peice of live coral and is floaty. it has stretched right under the underneath of the star though my aquamarinist doesnt have clue.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i have no idea. I picture would really be worth a million words. Sorry maybe someone else here will know the issue.


----------

